# What is your comfort food?



## JalsN (Nov 3, 2017)

What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?


----------



## SSGT Bags (Nov 3, 2017)

Johnnie Walker Black


----------



## Rocko (Nov 3, 2017)

eggs. That’s my go to food. Whether I’m eating healthy or splurging


----------



## pismoe (Nov 3, 2017)

i like 'noodles' , a bit underdone or whatever its called .   Butter , oil and fried onions , garlic mixed in and allowed to set and flavor .  Or regular or any type of meat gravy on top of 'noodles' .  Home made DROP NOODLES are probably best but all noodles fresh or store bought are good .  ----------------   mashed potatoes and gravy or butter , salt and pepper are also fine and probably easier to do .  And patatas , fresh , boiled . whipped  , unwhipped and i really like boxed instant mashed potatoes    JalsN .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 3, 2017)

and EGGS , yep , properly poached , four in a bowl with butter , salt and pepper , 4 toast , a couple or MORE sausage patty's or links [traditional sage] and when the wife wants to make them .   Or fried , medium or loosely scrambled .  Yep , eggs are good !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2017)

PBJ on hot toast


----------



## pismoe (Nov 3, 2017)

sorry , its not just one thing JalsN .


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 3, 2017)

Craft beer


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 3, 2017)

....or warm, glazed doughnuts


----------



## pismoe (Nov 3, 2017)

years ago i used to drive by a Winchells , at the time they had a sign advertising 'bluebery fritters' .   I'd get a dozen , eat most on my way to work at 7 in the morn .  ---------------------------   !!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 3, 2017)

Blueberry pie. Cold.


----------



## waltky (Nov 3, 2017)

Granny likes cheesecake w/ strawberries...

... Uncle Ferd likes fudge cake w/ ice cream...

... possum'll vote to indict ya fer a ham sammich.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 4, 2017)

I have many favorite foods, but I guess that it all comes down to plain chocolate brownies.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## deannalw (Nov 4, 2017)

JalsN said:


> What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?




Beer


----------



## JalsN (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow, thanks guys. After reading all the replies, I am now hungry. LOL!


----------



## martybegan (Nov 6, 2017)

After a night out and eating in a diner it's an Irish Breakfast

At Home, it's what I call "bachelor chow".

Take a starch (rice, pasta, polenta)
Cook said starch
fry some pre-cooked sausage and pre-cooked chicken
add some canned mushrooms
add some type of sauce
mix together
enjoy.


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 10, 2017)

Soup.  If not homemade, then tomato basil with a grilled cheese sandwich.

If homemade, why then, let me count the ways -

vegetable beef







or gumbo...





or curried butternut squash and shrimp and over noodles...





Sorry folks, that's all I had time to make today.


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 10, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoy a simple plate of rigatoni topped with Prego traditional sauce.  Forget the wine.  Pasta always give me a thirsting for a tall glass of milk .  A roll with butter on the side would be a nice touch but strictly optional.


----------



## baileyn45 (Nov 20, 2017)

For my family it's not a get together unless there is kielbasa and sauerkraut, cooked for hours. I know a lot of people that don't particularly care for either that have been hooked after one of my family get togethers.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 20, 2017)

JalsN said:


> What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?


Banana bread.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh, without a doubt _pasta formaggio_ _al tartufo e pancetta_  (mac and cheese with shaved truffles and bacon/pork).  Though not exactly my recipe, one can get some ideas on how to make it here:

Black Truffle Macaroni & Cheese » Tide and Thyme

Truffled Mac and Cheese

Black Truffle Mac 'n' Cheese Recipe | D'Artagnan

Wallet-friendly version:  Truffle Baked Macaroni and Cheese Recipe - Food Republic
How's mine different?  I grease my baking dish with truffle butter and lay shaved truffle on the bottom of the dish and around the sides.  I fairly well cover the whole of the dish bottom with truffle slices, and insofar as there is a lot of fungus flavor as a result, I use boldly flavored cheeses, most often a mix of Appenzeller, Vacherin, Asiago or Gruyère, and a bit of Stilton, though sometimes I use Cheshire as the primary cheese, omit the Stilton and toss in a mix of milder tasting cheeses.

What to do with the leftover mac and cheese?  Why combine it with another great comfort food, meatloaf, of course....





​
...or use it as a way to "stretch"/turn leftover lobster claw meat into comfort food....




​...or use it to make/supplement mac and cheese soup (toss whatever leftover meat one has into or on top of the soup; I love it with roast pork or pot roast) or, applying the rule of "two things that taste good alone will probably taste good together," make mac, cheese and chili stew.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 22, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> grilled cheese sandwich


That all by itself is high on my list of favorite comfort foods.  I roast quite a bit and collard greens are a go-to veggie when I cook comfort food, so grilled cheese with collard greens, roast pork, poultry or beef, and an omelette-style or fried egg is my grilled cheese sandwich of choice.  ("Kick it up a notch" by serving it with a syrupy balsamic vinegar dip/drizzle.)


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 22, 2017)

a krispy kreme glazed donut .....nuked for 10 sec then add a dip of ice cream...drizzle with chocolate sauce


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2017)

PB&J with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2017)

shepherds pie


----------



## Zander (Nov 22, 2017)

Ice Cream


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 22, 2017)

Vinegar and salt potato chips...


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2017)

Sweets! cakes,  cookies, ice cream, chocolate!   heheheh

and then after eating I feel sick!


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 22, 2017)

JalsN said:


> Wow, thanks guys. After reading all the replies, I am now hungry. LOL!



LOL

Truly, there is never a time when I'm not "hungry."  I nibble throughout the day everyday.  The thing is that for most of the year, I graze on healthy stuff -- fresh or dried fruits, raw veggies and nuts -- in between meals. During the holiday season, however, especially when I'm working from home, I graze on the leftovers from the major holiday meals.

Last year I hosted a "leftover" party to get rid of most of them, maybe I'll do that again....or maybe I won't.  I love leftovers!


----------



## Abishai100 (Nov 23, 2017)

Pierogies!


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 25, 2017)

Xelor said:


> SeaGal said:
> 
> 
> > grilled cheese sandwich
> ...



Grilled cheese _with_ collard greens, or grilled cheese _and_ collards (on the side)? 

I often add ham before grilling the cheese sandwich - or sliced ripe tomato.  Never tried it with balsamic reduction/glaze, sounds good.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > SeaGal said:
> ...





SeaGal said:


> Grilled cheese _with_ collard greens, or grilled cheese _and_ collards (on the side)?



I saute the collard greens that I'd previously prepared as side dish for a meal and put them inside the sandwich, much as one might put lettuce inside a cold sandwich.  I saute them only enough to heat them because when I use them this way, they're cold from being in the fridge or "root cellar," and I don't want to put cold greens inside a sandwich depends on cheese melting.  Some folks may care for the "hot-cold" contrast, but that's not what I'm going for when I prepare a grilled cheese sandwich.

If the sandwich is thin enough, one may be able to get away without having to preheat any of the ingredients.  If the sandwich is really hearty and one is grilling it or pan-grilling it, however, the bread could burn before all the ingredients inside become hot.


Grilled Cheese, collards and mushroom




Grilled cheese, collards and veal parmesan cutlet




Grilled cheese, collards, pickle, salami and ham (pretend the collards are in the photo; there're not in this one but they would be were it my photo; the vinegary pickles really pick-up the collards and are a great compliment for a syrupy balsamic dipping sauce)




Collards, egg and ham on a biscuit ("nuked" to melt the cheese  -- no need to saute any of the fillings that were already cooked as nuking them will heat everything.)


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 25, 2017)

It's a toss up between homemade vegetarian Chorizo pizza or tacos





    No evil foods no evil foods chorizo - Bing images


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Grilled cheese _with_ collard greens, or grilled cheese _and_ collards (on the side)?


FWIW, I made one today.  

T-giving leftover St. Andre mashed potato formed into a patty and sauteed a crust onto it (2 minutes)
Sliced and then sauteed (to reheat) some leftover beef short rib from T-giving dinner (minute and a half)
Collard greens, sauteed until hot (1 minute)
Cheese
Put the ingredients between two slices of bread (I used pumpernickel this time), putting cheese between each ingredient, put the sandwich in a skillet in which I'd melted a pat of butter and cooked it until the bread was slightly past golden brown. 

Yes, I know the bread is brown, but hopefully you get the idea.  I like a tiny bit of char flavor, but sometimes I don't want to watch the cooking closely enough to achieve a non-burnt char.  Other times, I get distracted and end up with char even if I didn't want it.  LOL  What is there to say?  Cooking happens...Or, "sometimes you feel like a nut; sometimes you don't."  LOL


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 25, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Grilled cheese _with_ collard greens, or grilled cheese _and_ collards (on the side)?
> 
> I often add ham before grilling the cheese sandwich - or sliced ripe tomato.  Never tried it with balsamic reduction/glaze, sounds good.







Xelor said:


> I saute the collard greens that I'd previously prepared as side dish for a meal and put them inside the sandwich, much as one might put lettuce inside a cold sandwich.  I saute them only enough to heat them because when I use them this way, they're cold from being in the fridge or "root cellar," and I don't want to put cold greens inside a sandwich depends on cheese melting.  Some folks may care for the "hot-cold" contrast, but that's not what I'm going for when I prepare a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> If the sandwich is thin enough, one may be able to get away without having to preheat any of the ingredients.  If the sandwich is really hearty and one is grilling it or pan-grilling it, however, the bread could burn before all the ingredients inside become hot.
> 
> ...



Well ah'll be.  I've grown, harvested and prepared collards nearly all my life and never once did I put them on a sandwich, never known anyone else to do it either.  
I do like large limas cooked soft and thick, seasoned with ham over cornbread and chopped sweet onions sprinkled on top, collards on the side...a winter comfort food!  Or grits and greens - but collards on a sandwich...hard to wrap my mind around it. 

Looks very yummy!  They all do!  I like to sear the ham and/or tomato also before grilling the sandwich.​


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 25, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It's a toss up between homemade vegetarian Chorizo pizza or tacos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162663    No evil foods no evil foods chorizo - Bing images





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> vegetarian Chorizo



Well, now there's something I'd have thought oxymoronic had you not posted the link.  I'm still wondering what "vegetarian Chorizo" is.  Is it some sort of non-meat "stuff" that has Chorizo sausage's flavor profile?



OT:
Have you noticed that many vegan/vegetarian foods are described/referred to in terms of meat-based foods they resemble rather than directly for what they are?  For example:

Vegan meatloaf -- If there's meat in it, it's not vegan.  If there's no meat in it, it's not a loaf of meat.
Chickpea meatloaf -- Okay, so if one puts chickpeas in one's meatloaf, that name/description makes sense.  If one puts no meat in the dish, it's a chickpea loaf, not a meatloaf.
Vegan butter -- What?  There is no way for butter to be vegan.  "I can't believe it's not butter."  Well, let me just tell you that what you believe or don't has nothing to do with it; it ain't butter, no matter how much it may taste like butter.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 4, 2017)

Chicken pot pie, Lasagna, Risotto and Butternut Squash Bisque with a BLT.


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 4, 2017)

`
`
Sub sandwiches, especially from "Suburpia" in Milwaukee.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 17, 2017)

JalsN said:


> What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?





Goat tacos, onions, peppers a beer and some nice homegrown. I prefer Modello when I eat Mexican food.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 17, 2017)

Mashed potatoes.  So Shepherd's Pie, no matter if it's chef-fancy with lamb and deep rich gravy or hamburger and cream of mushroom soup, so long as it's loaded with mashed potatoes on top.


----------



## Crixus (Dec 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mashed potatoes.  So Shepherd's Pie, no matter if it's chef-fancy with lamb and deep rich gravy or hamburger and cream of mushroom soup, so long as it's loaded with mashed potatoes on top.




Real ones, preferably leftover spuds. Not instant.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 17, 2017)

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mashed potatoes.  So Shepherd's Pie, no matter if it's chef-fancy with lamb and deep rich gravy or hamburger and cream of mushroom soup, so long as it's loaded with mashed potatoes on top.
> ...


That goes without saying.
I've never used leftover spuds, though.  They have to be hot and fresh out of the boiling water to mash up right.  How do you use leftovers?


----------



## Crixus (Dec 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...






Usually I toss them in a skillet until they are warm and move around alittle better. I also add just enough water to make it so they will kind of fill all the books and crannys on top of what ever my shepherds pie mix is. I did it with rabbit once and it was awesome. Leftovers can make a mean shepherds pie like substance that will knock your socks off.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 17, 2017)

JalsN said:


> What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?



Fried Broccoli Rigoletti (extra crispy) from Ferraro's Italian in Ventura, CA. 

Sadly I live in Boise, ID and don't get down there very often. But I did find a recipe that just might work!

*Ferraro's Fried Rigoletti*
----- Original Message -----
From: Nancy
To: phaedrus@hungrybrowser.com
Sent: Thursday, May 28, 2009 11:31 PM
Subject: Fried Rigoletti Recipe

Hi Phaedrus,
I've tried for years to get the recipe--hours of searching all over the internet and
from the restaurant itself; I've asked them when they will make a recipe book?  It's
an old family restaurant, Ferarro's Italian in Ventura, CA.  They make the best Fried
Rigoletti with Brocolli.  Never had it anywhere else.  It's crunchy, cheezy, gooey, and
enough to make me drive across 3 states to eat it!  Served with their amazing Marinara
on the side, it's heaven on a plate.

Can you help?  Good Luck!

Thanks,

Nancy


Hi Nancy,

Sorry, I had no success. Sounds like you've already covered all the bases anyhow. Keep trying, maybe someone will create a decent copycat.

Phaed

Hellen sent this recipe:


From: "Hellen"
To: "Phaedrus"
Subject: Re: copycat of fried rigoletti recipe
Date: Thursday, December 03, 2009 8:00 PM

Hey Uncle P:

Please feel free to correct grammar or any culinary usage if needed; in fact, I would
really appreciate it.

The restaurant uses "7-11" tomato sauce for their base for tomato or marina sauce.
It comes as a restaurant sized can. To substitute, I found Trader Joe's basic marinara
sauce was closest.  Just add some more oregano and cook down a bit and I think it will
be similar to Ferraro's. 

you will need the following for the dish itself:

rigoletti cooked, drained
blanched or steamed cut  broccoli pieces (flowers and stems)
oil (the restaurant didn't use extra virgin--maybe canola or a blend of pure olive oil and canola)
1 tbs or more of minced garlic
shredded mozorella cheese to cover pasta
salt and pepper to taste
casserole dish

Preheat oven to 350F
1.  Cook the pasta according to package directions and set aside to cool. 
2.  Cut the broccoli and blanch or steam, cook halfway.
3.  In a large pan, add oil and garlic when heat is turned on.  Allow the garlic to
infuse the oil over medium heat but do not burn the garlic.  When the pan is hot,
add the broccoli pieces and the pasta.  Salt and pepper to taste. Saute and cook until
the pasta and broccoli are infused with the garlic and the oil.

In a casserole dish, add the sauteed pasta and broccoli mixture.  Cover with shredded
mozorella cheese and bake until slightly golden brown on top.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 17, 2017)

JalsN said:


> What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?



This going to sound crazy but Chocolate Pudding on top of Banana Pudding with Strawberries ontop of the Chocolate Pudding and real bananas in the banana pudding...

I know it is girly for a man like me but make that wheb I am in my Hulk mood and watch how childish I become!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 17, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> > What is that one thing that makes the whole world just a bit more wonderful for you?
> ...


That's not girlie!  Chocolate cream pie--which is just chocolate pudding and whipped cream in a pie crust is MANY men's favorite.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > JalsN said:
> ...



Also love key lime pie... when I use to drink ( booze ) I would have a whole pie ready...


----------

